# Que tweeter es?



## J02E (Dic 4, 2009)

hola me dijeron que es selenium, los modelos a los que se parece son el st324 y el st322, pero como veran en las fotos no dice selenium en ningun lado aparte es reparado, por eso es la duda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2009)

Si no dice Selenium no debe serlo, y ademas no parece un tweeter, se parece mas bien a un driver de bastante potencia, yo diria unos 250 Watts reales.

saludos.


----------



## J02E (Dic 4, 2009)

A mi me parece que es un super tweeter y no un driver


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

SuperTweeter y 100W max

Saludos!!!


----------



## J02E (Dic 4, 2009)

ok, pero es selenium o no?


----------



## detrakx (Dic 4, 2009)

Es parecido , igual que importa mientras funcione bién. 
100W. ¿?¿?  
A ese Tw le pones 50W @ 1khz y sale volando como una cañita voladora. 

Saludos.


----------



## J02E (Dic 4, 2009)

el tema es que le estoy buscando el compañero , ya que solo consegui uno.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2009)

habría que ver el tamaño comparado con algo, pero he trabajado con bocinas de hasta 400W reales con ese formato.


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 8, 2009)

parece que lo esta agarrando con la mano el amigo... creo que tiene una mano normal..calculo que deve tener un bobina de 2" a suumo 3" y con 250w sin refrigeracion ... yo creo que se convierte en una vengala ... mas de 30 o 50 w no le meto..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2009)

jajaja, no habia visto en la 2da foto esa ano debajo del tweeter...pue ser que se haga humo con mucha potencia..

jaja


----------



## J02E (Dic 8, 2009)

Si lo estoy hagarrando con la mano y me parece que el tweeter es 80watts reales.


----------

